# Disposal & Dishwasher stopped working



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Is there a GFCI receptacle under the sink that is tripped?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

There may even be a plain old Buss fused receptacle under the sink that the appliances are plugged into. That is the case in my older home.


----------



## dwinter13 (Sep 10, 2010)

I may be incorrect about it being a GFI outlet. I looked and it's just a regular outlet. No reset on it. There is nothing else under there than I can see and I have plugged in a lamp to both sides of the outlet and confirmed they are functional.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

GFCIs aren't the best with big electric motors, so the codes don't require them for a disposal (last I checked).

could it be that they both have some of internal specialized GFI, and you have a ground fault?


----------



## dwinter13 (Sep 10, 2010)

I suppose that's possible. I have a new disposal being delivered next week. I'm not competent enough to operate on the electronics myself.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

you could try them both with extention cords to other, seperate, circuts.


----------



## dwinter13 (Sep 10, 2010)

forresth.... Simple yet brilliant! I hadn't thought to try this, but I now know that the appliances are functional and that i need to troubleshoot the electrical.

Is this something that is safe for an amateur to continue to troubleshoot or should I call in a professional at this point?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"dwinter13" IF you have confirmed that the units do indeed work by using an alternate power source method: Then I would say that IF you do not have some electrical experience with tracing circuits it would be beneficial to have an electrician come out. There is also a likely situation that these units receive power via an electrical outlet upstream. The outlet may have fried and not be allowing the circuit to continue on to these units. So many things to check. David


----------



## dwinter13 (Sep 10, 2010)

So many things to check, indeed. I was overwhelmed with the multitude of possibilities, but having a path for troubleshooting is helpful. Thank you all for your help. I'm likely going to call an electrician out to complete the process though.


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

I helped a lady at work with the exact same scenario. I traced it to a wire that had burnt the tar out of a wire nut in the outlet and had come apart.


----------

